# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Ταχυθερμοσίφωνας σε κολεκτερ

## DJman

Καλησπερα.

Επειδη εχω ντεποζιτα στην ταρατσα, το χειμωνα το νερο στο νιπτήρα του μπανιου και στην κουζινα ειναι υπερβολικα κρυο.

Ειδικα το πρωι, που συνηθως εχει τελειωσει και νερο απο το boiler, δεν μπορεις να το ακουμπησεις.

Σκεφτομαι να βαλω καποιο ταχυ-θερμοσιφωνα, οχι για να ζεσταίνει full το νερο, αλλα να το κανει ισα-ισα
χλιαρο να μπορεις να πλυθεις το πρωι :P

Μπορω να βαλω κατι τετοιο https://www.skroutz.gr/s/6440887/Solcore-F1D-5-5kW.html
στο κολεκτερ του ζεστου νερου

To καλοκαρι , εχει προβλημα να δεχετε το καυτο νερο του ηλιακου?

----------


## mikemtb73

Πολύ καλό αυτό που κάνεις, έστω και λίγο να είναι ζεστό το νερό, ο ταχύ θερμαντήρας θα το θερμάνει περεταιρω, κάνοντας οικονομία.
Μοναδικό πρόβλημα ή γρηγοροτερη απόθεση αλατων από το ζεστό νερό που θα εισέρχεται από τον ηλιακό. (διωρθωστε με αν κάνω λάθος) 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gregpro

> Πολύ καλό αυτό που κάνεις, έστω και λίγο να είναι ζεστό το νερό, ο ταχύ θερμαντήρας θα το θερμάνει περεταιρω, κάνοντας οικονομία.
> Μοναδικό πρόβλημα ή γρηγοροτερη απόθεση αλατων από το ζεστό νερό που θα εισέρχεται από τον ηλιακό. (διωρθωστε με αν κάνω λάθος) 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Ίσα-ίσα, το  νερό  θα  έχει  αφήσει  μεγάλο  μέρος  των  αλάτων  του  στον  ηλιακό.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Πρέπει να βρεις τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά να δεις μέχρι ποια θερμοκρασία επιτρέπεται για είσοδο του νερού.καποιοι ταχυθερμοσιφωνες επιτρέπουν μεχρι 70° και λειτουργούν επικουρικά με τον ηλιακό.αλλοι πάλι επιτρέπουν σύνδεση με ηλιακό αλλά με αναμικτικη  βαλβιδα για χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία.

----------


## DJman

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Αρα λετε , ενας μικρος ταχυ θερμοσυφωνας μπανιερας , να μπορει να κανει για την δουλεια που το θελω ε?

----------


## istrantz

Μόνο με θερμομικτική βαλβίδα. Οι μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες δημιουργούν και πολλές επικαθίσεις αλάτων.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sour...&ictx=3&uact=3
Όπως προανέφεραν θα πρέπει να δεις και τις προδιαγραφές του κατασκευαστή σχετικά με τις μέγιστες θερμοκρασίες.

----------

mikemtb73 (26-05-19)

----------

